# Child car seat on sale in Dunnes: any opinions?



## jrewing (4 Feb 2008)

I saw a childs car seat on sale in Dunnes Stores at weekend for Eur 40. They seem to have some sort of EU certification, but I worry a little about the quality when it is so cheap compared with most brands you would buy in specialist shops. 

Does anybody have opinions on these seats ?


----------



## Margie (4 Feb 2008)

Yes I've seen these seats too but I have to say I wouldn't purchase them purely because of the price.  My daughters car seat cost over €200.  I would be very worried about their quality and would be of the opinion that they couldn't be as high a standard as the seat my daughter has.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Presumably there is an _EU _and/or NSAI standard which these items must meet? If they do then presumably they are fine?


----------



## Margie (4 Feb 2008)

Yes but I would worry if they would be as comfortable as other seats and would they have a good shock system if that's the correct way to put it?I personally think it's worth spending the extra few quid and have the comfort of knowing that your child has a high standard very comfortable car seat.


----------



## Golf_GT_TSI (4 Feb 2008)

why do people put there kids lifes at risk with these cheap seats ?? i know 2 people who bought cheap seats ( thought they were the best ) and kept losening themselves

just buy the proper ones in a car dealer or store

dunnes should stick to foods


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Golf_GT_TSI said:


> dunnes should stick to foods


They sell lots of things other than food that are fine. Can't see why a car seat would be any different.


----------



## ailbhe (4 Feb 2008)

[broken link removed]


This is why I went for the expensive seat. There is a huge difference between seats.


----------



## mathepac (4 Feb 2008)

Based on experience, if you are looking at child car seats, look for ones that have ISOFIX connections to the car-body and adjustable five-point anchorage  (belts over both shoulders, across the waist and an anti-submarining belt between the legs). As has been said before, ensure certification to or above the relevant safety standards.


----------



## REMFAN (4 Feb 2008)

Golf_GT_TSI said:


> why do people put there kids lifes at risk with these cheap seats ??
> dunnes should stick to foods


 
Exactly. The OP should pop into a specialist store and choose a suitable car seat for her child.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Feb 2008)

If you shop around among the specialist stores, you can sometimes find quite big differences in prices for child seats - particularly if your not fussy about what colour seat you want.


----------



## Banking2006 (4 Feb 2008)

Not an expert on car seats, but i know Premaman stores seem to be in a few locations [broken link removed] and offer good advice- even if you don't end of buying...


----------



## jrewing (6 Feb 2008)

ailbhe said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> 
> This is why I went for the expensive seat. There is a huge difference between seats.


 

That video on that link is pretty compelling....I'll be shelling out for the dear one !


----------



## ailbhe (6 Feb 2008)

jrewing said:


> That video on that link is pretty compelling....I'll be shelling out for the dear one !


 
I know. It's a real eye opener all right!


----------



## gillarosa (6 Feb 2008)

I bought a replacement booster seat there just after Christmas, so if it by the same manufacturer I think it was a stage 2 or 3 seat? ie where the child does not have the same in-seat restraints as stage 1, they don't tend to be as expensive as stage 2 and stage 1 seats in general. Anyway the booster seat version is fine "very comfortable" is the verdict.


----------



## aislingc (16 Feb 2009)

anyone travelled north?


----------



## aislingc (16 Feb 2009)

We are travelling to Halfords in Northern Ireland at the weekend.

Liffey Valley: Britax €202
Lisburn : Britax £54.99

Some savings!!!


----------



## bankrupt (16 Feb 2009)

Steven Levitt (Economist, author of "Freakonomics") has an interesting contrarian presentation on the subject at ted.com: [broken link removed]


----------



## carrielou (17 Feb 2009)

I bought one of the Dunnes car seats over 12 months ago and they were all recalled about 4 months ago.  Even though the seat seemed fine, the straps stayed where I had them adjusted to and all seemed ok there was actually a problem with the stitching on some straps. Mine wasn't one with the stitching they had outlined but I returned it anyway, no questions asked by Dunnes, they just gave me back my €39.99. I went away and bought a good one and I wouldn't advise anyone to buy the Dunnes one after them all being recalled!


----------



## ollie323 (17 Feb 2009)

aislingc said:


> We are travelling to Halfords in Northern Ireland at the weekend.
> 
> Liffey Valley: Britax €202
> Lisburn : Britax £54.99
> ...


----------



## tyrekicker (17 Feb 2009)

My wife crashed her car over Xmas, with our 18 months old in the back in one of the Dunnes child-seats. 

She skidded on ice, hit a telegraph pole with the rear passenger door, (on our sons side); she hit the pole hard enough to break the back axle, and then skidded back across the road and through a garden wall.

Apart from the fright, both my wife and son were totally unhurt. Childseat did it's job, - didn't budge. 

(We are always very careful to strap him in tightly. It spooks me to see kids in carseats with one of the straps slipping down over their shoulder).


----------



## ollie323 (17 Feb 2009)

tyrekicker said:


> (We are always very careful to strap him in tightly. It spooks me to see kids in carseats with one of the straps slipping down over their shoulder).


That scares the hell out of me too. They wouldn't be much worse off without any seatbelts at all. 
Sorry to hear about the accident. Hope all worked out ok.

ollie


----------



## tyrekicker (18 Feb 2009)

bankrupt said:


> Steven Levitt (Economist, author of "Freakonomics") has an interesting contrarian presentation on the subject at ted.com: [broken link removed]


 
Freakonomics is a great read, Levitt certainly challenges the traditional viewpoint.

I think the following are at least as important as the brand of your childseat, and are rarely mentioned by the marketeers:

- Strapping child in tightly
- Driving with extra care when you've kids in the back
- having a large car


----------

